# Change TV and receiver inputs with VIP722 remote??



## eespin23 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,

My setup as follows:
Tv : Panasonic TH-37PX60U
Receiver: Sony STR-DG710
DVR: Dish VIP722

I programmed the VIP722 to control both my TV and receiver. However I can only get the on/off and volume functions to work. Thus sucks since I still have to use the original receiver remote to change inputs on the receiver (to play my Ps3) and the original TV remote to change inputs in the TV  

Anyone know how to program the VIP722 to control the input functions on both my TV and my receiver??? Menu functions would be awesome too. :grin:


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

You need to try other codes for each, there are several for both units


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

eespin23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My setup as follows:
> Tv : Panasonic TH-37PX60U
> ...


When you're in the TV mode on the DISH remote, pressing TV/Video Input doesn't toggle through the TV's inputs? If not, as Grem said...wrong code. Several codes will operate the power on/off, but only the correct code will operate the other available functions.


----------



## showtz (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a Panasonic TH-50PX60U. The dish remote changes inputs on the TV just fine.

You must press the TV button on the dish remote before pressing the input button.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

I think what the OP wants (and I'd also love to have) is for the dish remote's "TV/Video" button to work for the TV while the remote is still in Sat. mode. This button is used often enough that it's a pain to change modes on the remote prior to use, and change back to Sat mode after use. This button is not used in Sat mode, so it'd be similar to the volume & mute buttons - working the same in both TV and Sat mode.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

likewise there are a lot of buttons that would make more sense if they didn't require you to change "modes".


----------



## Odeen (Feb 9, 2008)

Cold Irons said:


> I think what the OP wants (and I'd also love to have) is for the dish remote's "TV/Video" button to work for the TV while the remote is still in Sat. mode. This button is used often enough that it's a pain to change modes on the remote prior to use, and change back to Sat mode after use. This button is not used in Sat mode, so it'd be similar to the volume & mute buttons - working the same in both TV and Sat mode.


I believe there are two reasons that "TV/Video" button is not dedicated to the TV:
1) It may be used to change input on an VCR or an AUX-mapped device, such as changing inputs on a receiver.

2) On older SD receivers with no DVR feature, such as my parents' 301, the TV/Video button toggled the modulator. The 301 has a "pass-through" antenna connector (for people with OTA or cable) and turning modulator off allows one to connect both the antenna and the satellite receiver to a single antenna input.

So, since TV/Video has been used for Dish receivers in the past, keeping it from being a punch-through button like volume or mute keeps the software codebase more consistent.


----------

